# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Seed for Spring

## kyratshooter

I just ordered seed for next year's garden.

I had to change suppliers due to the recent fires in California.  

My old supplier was burned out and decided to retire rather than rebuild.

----------


## randyt

every year I plan to save seed for next year and never getaroundttuit

----------


## hunter63

That's a wise move....
I would order my seed all years long...so I would have it ready for spring....at discounts.

New catalogs come out it's already too late for some some flowers with along germination time.

Used to get a lot from Seeds Blume Heirloom seeds...been out of business for a while now.....Too bad.

----------


## LowKey

With online ordering, most of the seed guys have caught on.
I already have some treelings on order for spring and working on the garden planner now. Will have the order in by Christmas.
Onions start in mid-January now.
Was really disappointed last year had one variety of artichoke that grew into small trees. Wasn't until they formed flower buds that I figured out the seeds were mis-packaged and were actually Cardoons. By the time the flower buds show, it's too late to do anything with them. All that work getting em through the spring freezes. At least 4 of the plants were real artichokes (different variety, different seed pack) so got some food out of the exercise.

Finding more and more of that. 
A variety of bush beans last year grew more like pole beans. Had to trellis them.
And one tomato variety,  the plants grew with stunted leaves and spindly growth.

----------


## kyratshooter

I have a bunch of seed saved from the last real garden I planted but they are now three years old.  

All I have planted for the past couple of years has been some tomatoes and peppers.

I intend to put out more this year.  I have better control of the medical issues that have plagued me for the past couple of seasons.  I might even till up part of my hillside and plant some winter squash there.  I can let them take over the hill and not worry about taking space in the regular garden or erosion of the hill.

----------


## Rick

Just keep those seeds in the fridge and they will stay viable for 5 or 6 years. You won't have to worry about mold, mildew, rot or critters unless those raccoons have been in the garage helping themselves to your Coors Lights.

----------


## hunter63

I have seeds from 1988...and have about a 20% germination rate....so plant a lot...LOL

How is it you can't throw out a pkg with 6 seed left....that cost .19 cents?

How about the "Survival Seed Bank's".......how long do they last.

BTW Gurney catalog showed up yesterday.

----------


## Rick

I had four seed catalogs arrive the day after Christmas. How do they all plan that?

----------


## crashdive123

> I had four seed catalogs arrive the day after Christmas. How do they all plan that?


You know that list of yours?  They have one too.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'm still waiting on seed catalogs.  For whatever reasons, seeds have been scarce here.  Most of the suppliers blamed it on the hurricane.  The Hurricane did smash my green house so I'll have to throw together a cold frame to start tomatoes, peppers, etc..

I'm going total heirloom varieties this next year and saving seed. 

Alan

----------


## Rick

I'm on a list!? I made it Ma! Top of the world!

----------

